# Internet randomly cuts out/drastically slows down.



## KeganS (Oct 26, 2010)

(I hope this is the right place)

Yesterday my wired internet connection started becoming extremely slow. The browser would just sit there saying it was loading the webpage(both I.E. and Firefox) Some times this would last for an hour or more then just go back to regular speed. I've scanned for viruses and found nothing.

Thanks in advanced for any help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Is this the only computer with an issue in your home network?

Try moving the network cable to a different router Port (LAN's Port). Do you have a spare straight network cable?

Try to clear your browser's cache and see if that helps. If that didnt' work, you may reset the browser to the default settings.


----------



## KeganS (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,

This computer is the only one connected to the modem. Both Internet Explorer and Firefox do exact same thing when it happens, so i don't think its a browser problem. I also habitually keep the cache cleared. The browsers both should be on default settings. It comes and goes, right now its working perfectly fine. Could it be a problem with my ISP?


Is it possible to steal a wired connection? I don't know if i trust the electrician next door. Would some one stealing your Internet cause it to completely grind to a halt?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Not the wired connection, wireless connection, definitely.

If also there's a way that you can borrow a laptop from a friend and connect it to your Modem, test it out and see if you're able to duplicate the issue. 

From this link, you may test your line connection and post the results here.


----------



## KeganS (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory[url]http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory[/URL]

I just read some reviews of my ISP on that site and i think its the problem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you please try to post the results again? Make sure to follow the direction from the link that I gave you.


----------



## KeganS (Oct 26, 2010)

*Sorry,

http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1769938/0d279[url]http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1769938/0d279[/URL]
*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's the Line quality tests that we need to see, the speedtest results helped also. Pls try it again, the line quality tests should like like these ones, they're just examples, yours will be different.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2679556
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/4837273b8bc3/2679562


----------



## KeganS (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2689319[url]http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2689319[/URL]


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Very good! Everything looks good and now we need to troubleshoot your Modem and Computer.
I don't remember getting an answer regarding this:


> If also there's a way that you can borrow a laptop from a friend and connect it to your Modem, test it out and see if you're able to duplicate the issue.


Have you thought of a System Restore? Restore it to a point where your computer connecting to the internet without any issues?


----------



## KeganS (Oct 26, 2010)

I have thought of a system restore, but i want to save that as a last resort. No, i do not have any way to borrow another computer to test. I'm not even sure how to duplicate the problem on this computer. The internet stayed messed up for several hours yesterday, and only about an hour today.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You won't lose any saved files doing the XP System Restore, only previous Windows Updates and Programs installed. Pls. check out the link that I sent you, it will give you the guide on how to do it.

If you can only borrow a laptop, have a friend come over to your house with his/her laptop and connect it to your Modem and just test it out. If that laptop will be having the same issue as yours, then the problem is the Modem.


----------



## KeganS (Oct 26, 2010)

I've found the problem, the almost brand new ethernet cable isn't working correctly. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the update. Glad that your issue has been resolved.


----------

